# Hot Cat



## Michaelaw (Jul 27, 2009)

"Go ahead...Run the vacuum right over me, I'm not moving til' November!"

Poor Mini hates this heat


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 27, 2009)

Cats are just lazy!!! LOL 

nice Shot!


----------

